# Injury in chest tendon



## psych (Oct 28, 2014)

Ok this is fucked up.

I had a pec tear awhile back in the middle of the pectoral belly. REALLY minor not a big deal. Gott some great advice (Magnus ) HEALED GREAT. 

Now i'm training for another meet. Took my 10 weeks off for base building. Came back stronger and leaner. Nursed my pec and never pushed it.

2 weeks ago repping 405 raw on bench and pec made a noise and felt funny. Never bleed out, no pain, just alittle tickle. Told it was scar tissue breaking up, just kept an eye on it.

NOW THIS IS THE PROBLEM!!! Last friday squated 745 3x3. Breaking in singly-ply suit getting the groove down and accommodating heavy fuckin weight. Had side spotters take the bar and HELP me walk back in after each set. Well on my second set One guy took it and the other guy DIDN'T DO A FUCKIN THING!!!! So i got twisted and bent with 745 on my back. Walked it in and just felt pain every where. I tweaked my left oblique, left hip, and pec under the front delt. I was benching last night doin rep work and it just pinched up.

It hurts, been icing it, what the fuck else can I do!! Not squatting tonight and the rest of training might just be boards and ram/slingshot work for raw. Would deep tissue massage help? Thanks guys...


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 29, 2014)

Damn man, that sucks. You just got everything our of whack trying to not drop the bar. Ice and 800 mg ibuprofen every 8 hrs with food or milk. It is anti inflammatory and should help. Best of luck to you buddy.


----------



## K1 (Oct 29, 2014)

You big bastid...You should have punch that dude right in the mouth!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 29, 2014)

Deep tissue and see if you can get some ART.  NOTHING aggressive, just to keep the healing moving along so adhesions don't tighten you up.  This only OUT of the acute phase which you're in.
Ibuprofen and Naproxen (aleve) alternate them.  Get some ARNICA gel asap.  It's all natural, my acupuncturist (10 years of study in China) told me about it.  Rub it in to promote healing and remove blood/iron from the pooling in the injured tissues. Apply it like mad.  Good luck brother.


----------



## psych (Oct 29, 2014)

The Grim Repper said:


> Deep tissue and see if you can get some ART.  NOTHING aggressive, just to keep the healing moving along so adhesions don't tighten you up.  This only OUT of the acute phase which you're in.
> Ibuprofen and Naproxen (aleve) alternate them.  Get some ARNICA gel asap.  It's all natural, my acupuncturist (10 years of study in China) told me about it.  Rub it in to promote healing and remove blood/iron from the pooling in the injured tissues. Apply it like mad.  Good luck brother.



Thanks boss! But the thing is i never bleed out. No bruise or swelling. It feels good today, but still a little "shock" pain. I normally don't do nsaids cause I'm on anadrol but working on that.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 29, 2014)

psych said:


> Thanks boss! But the thing is i never bleed out. No bruise or swelling. It feels good today, but still a little "shock" pain. I normally don't do nsaids cause I'm on anadrol but working on that.



Wow, that's great to hear then man.  In my mind it was a mess and a half.  Yeah, skip the NSAIDs, but still do the ARNICA if you can.  It's really nice for its anti-inflammatory properties.  That 'shock' may be some spots of inflammation or connective tissue trauma, albeit (thankfully!) small.
Good luck brother!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 2, 2014)

Grim knows  this kinda sheet... Heal up Psych..


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 2, 2014)

Well, be careful as some injuries only show up under pressure. It could be tendonitis, tendonosis of either biceps or pec tendon. It could also be the long head of the biceps "jumped it's track" and finally it could simply be a strain in the pec of anterior delt.

Hawk


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 2, 2014)

Sorry so long to get to this big boy.  How are things feeling now?  Still feel like tendon?  Muscle?  Most importantly,  did you put the fear of God in that dipshit spotter!?!?


----------



## psych (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm good now. took a few days off. Thank GOD for my g/f being the persistent latina sweat heart she is, she really really got me to stay home for a few days. 

Did incline machine the other day felt good. All bench work here on out over 85% will be in the slingshot/ram. helps take pressure of chest. No bleeding out, no swelling, no pain. So I'm gonna tip toe around this thing till i go back to my off season bber workouts. I benched 475 at 235lb when i had that tear big Magnus so I really don't give a fuck if any "raw" guys give me shit for using a sling shot. LOL

The spotter is a dipshit wanna be skinny bber. He sucks, no genetics, just a fan boy. But he's always eager to help out with shit, i just took him as immature. I look at the young guys and if they are willing to help and learn I take um under my wing.....but if they fuck up they're done. It's the Quads way I learned from Ed Coan. This kid is done. I still say hi to him, but that's it. He won't even come near me cause word got out that I don't care if his dad is a Chicago Aldermen I'll smash his teeth out with a 10lb plate and make him choke on his rich kid teeth.   But the blame is on me also cause I should of not had him  take a side. Alot of the guys at the gym I go to now cause Quads is closed are all raw guys and lucky if any of them squat over 500. That's why I can't be too mad at the kid. But I think we both learned a lesson here.


----------

